# 60Cm Piraya & 40Cm Cariba



## hui-hui

The piraya is more than 60cm, and the cariba is about 40cm.(the cariba in the tank of the photo is 30cm)

This tank is 2*1*1 metres.

And the feeders are all Chinese, live in Beijing.Photoes were taken in 2013.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Some beautiful monsters you have there!...







...you should have posted this in the pics and video section of this website...having said that, the fish in the second pic looks unhealthy and too obese...other than that, one hell of a shoal you got there!...


----------



## Malladus

Who cares where they are posted, they're amazing!!!!! The fish look fat, but when do you ever see p's that big without hith!!

Beautiful fish!! Thank you very much for sharing the pics!


----------



## hui-hui

Malladus said:


> Who cares where they are posted, they're amazing!!!!! The fish look fat, but when do you ever see p's that big without hith!!
> 
> Beautiful fish!! Thank you very much for sharing the pics!


 I am Chinese,too.


----------



## Da' Manster!

So, what do you feed these monsters and how often?...


----------



## hui-hui

Da said:


> So, what do you feed these monsters and how often?...


kinds of fish, no meat or beer . no alive fish.

once a day or once two days.

30 ºC


----------



## Da' Manster!

I would love to see a video of these guys!...


----------



## hui-hui

Da said:


> I would love to see a video of these guys!...


Here it is .

My link


----------



## Da' Manster!

Very good!...







...One of the best feeding videos I have seen in a while!...


----------



## bob351

what a tank


----------



## scent troll

my god! i think its time to award this man with piranha of the year








thanks for sharing this!!!!


----------



## tylerd

They are massive. How long have you had them? What sizes are the other piraya in there? Can you put up some more pictures of the tank please


----------



## hui-hui

tylerd said:


> They are massive. How long have you had them? What sizes are the other piraya in there? Can you put up some more pictures of the tank please


They are not mine.The feeder had them for 3 years since they were fry.


----------



## Da' Manster!

one of the biggest Cariba ever!...


----------



## Gigante Pirana

Do have any other pictures of big piranhas like this in china? Thanks.


----------



## hui-hui

Gigante Pirana said:


> Do have any other pictures of big piranhas like this in china? Thanks.


Another one , which include 32 cm ternetzi .

My link


----------



## hui-hui

A 366*120*100 cm tank , which is also in China. It belongs a man in Guangdong Province ..

My link


----------



## Da' Manster!

Incredible!...love the mixed pygo and serra shoal with the Ternetzi, Piraya, Cariba, Macs, and Geryi!!...


----------



## hui-hui

The piraya recently.

My link


----------



## tylerd

so he grew them that size in three years? he didn't import them big? Do you know what sizes the others are and the sort of prices the shop is charging?


----------



## bomber

Thank You for sharing this..... OMG. this is indeed INCREDIBLE>>>>>

Would you have any photos of any LARGE RHOMS over there?


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO

Those are some amazing pygos, I wish my piraya and Cariba gets that large over the next few years when I move them to a larger aquarium


----------



## canadianforever

can we get an update these gotta be some the best piranha pics and vids ive seen any idea how the pygo and serra cohabs went are they still togeather?


----------



## hui-hui

canadianforever said:


> can we get an update these gotta be some the best piranha pics and vids ive seen any idea how the pygo and serra cohabs went are they still togeather?


you can send this pics and vids to your friend because i can't see your site .oh that site has my topic too


----------

